# Which day do I load the sweep trailer?



## Job Trotter (Oct 23, 2022)

My sweep days are Monday, Wednesday and Friday.  We did the unloads at 4am, so I would load the sweep on Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday.  However my store just switched to midnight unloads.
Am I correct that I would now load the sweep on Monday,  Wednesday and Friday?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 23, 2022)

Job Trotter said:


> My sweep days are Monday, Wednesday and Friday.  We did the unloads at 4am, so I would load the sweep on Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday.  However my store just switched to midnight unloads.
> Am I correct that I would now load the sweep on Monday,  Wednesday and Friday?


Ask your tl. Every store is different


----------



## MrT (Oct 23, 2022)

The day you load the sweep should be the day you have a sweep scheduled on mpm.  Every store is different and each week could be different potentially.


----------



## Job Trotter (Oct 23, 2022)

Mpm shows the sweep on Monday, Wednesday and Friday but I would load the sweep the day before on Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday because we did our unloads at 4am.   Now that we are unloading at midnight I would load the sweep on the same day that mpm states and not the day before.   I will call the transportation hotline in the morning and see if they can verify.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 24, 2022)

I load the sweeps the same day they get picked up. Must be closed out by 12 noon


----------



## Ladybird (Oct 24, 2022)

When overnight unload begins the sweep is loaded the day of instead the day before.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 25, 2022)

Yes . If you unload overnight you load you sweep the same night and your sweep needs to be closed by 8 am.  If you are overnight why don’t you have sweep everyday?


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Oct 31, 2022)

damn.  we sweep every day.


----------



## Going with the Flow (Nov 7, 2022)

It drives me crazy that they cant just have the sweep on the day it says sweep. Regardless of unload time. Whyyyyy is it necessary to make it so confusing?


----------

